# Extraction. Best option?



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I purchased the MAXANT 3100P last year with leg kit from HT Krantz

http://www.htkbeesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=80&product_id=86

They have their free shipping deal going again. The MAXANT is extremely well made. Their service is very good too (I have not had to use), but many references to it on this site.

Maybe a little overkill for just a few hives, but after spinning 100 Lbs last summer, I'm glad I got the powered unit and not a hand crank. I did all the extraction solo, so I could uncap the next batch wile one was spinning. I'm very happy with my purchase.

HT Krantz delivered quickly, and was well packed. Looking forward to harvest this year.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow that is the mother loader. I am not sure if my hobby could cover the price of one like that... eh maybe for the hand crank.

Haha, reminds of me of when I told my wife I was going to make sausage. So I bought iron meat grinder with all meet and casings. She was out of the house one night and I figured we'd have sausage for dinner. Well we Had sausage, but it was around 1:30 AM that it was ready.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a 2 frame hand crank I got from Dadant back when I planned on 12 hive max, including starter hives. I paid about $300, well made. I'm still not sorry. I like the portability, the exercise, easy storage and cleaning. Yesterday I extracted 73 pounds of honey--I find uncapping more strenuous than cranking--and got it done in 3 hrs including breaks and not rushing. 

I saw a "gravity extractor" at a site, green bee or something like that. If I had fewer hives I'd go with that to save the comb so they don't have to re-draw all the time. I think someone makes a decapping tank where you can also drain frames upside down. Again, saving the drawn comb.

here it is
http://www.greenbeehives.com/gravityextractor.html


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe you could find someone that would extract for you in exchange for use of your sausage making equipment? I am set with all manner of charcuterie implements! However if you want to make the 5-6 hour drive up I need someone to build a stand for my extractor and help organize my honey house ( my wife insist on calling it the garage)! 

50# of honey x 5 hives x 4 years = 1000# of honey that should buy a nice extractor and I bet that 5-8 hives do better than that !


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

We are getting ready to buy the Maxant. Starting with the smallest version and will work our way up.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Bevy's Bees, thanks for your input. I like the idea of manually cranking. Because I don't plan on expanding my apiary too large, because I live in the big city and have a cookie cutter little yard. That's probably why I don't get many complaints. A lot of these city folk mind their own business. 
Mbeck good idea with the sausage deal. I think as people get back into traditional skills, bartering for equipment could become priceless. What kind of plans do you have for your extractor stand?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do for a stand. I may buy the stand they make for it and mount on a base with wheels or build one.

My present solution is 10 to put it on 10 deep hive bodies strapped down and tied together with lots of ratchet straps.


----------

